# Want to win free gear and accesories



## flyinskeleton (Dec 24, 2005)

Gaia Paddlesports Throw Me a Bone Contest 
With the new addition to Team Gaia Paddlesports and them being such great guys here are the details for the Throw Me a Bone Contest. They are giving away six different prizes (one grand prize and five second prizes. Thhe contest begins on November 1 to December 1st. Here they are.

1st prize ($135 value)

2 kayak flotation of their size liking

* 1 Cockpit cover of their size liking

* 1qty -- 10.5 rolldown bag of their style liking 

(ie. Tortugas, See Turtle, X-lite)

* 1 Gaia t-shirt



2nd - 5th prizes get ($45.00 value)

* 1qty -- 5.5 rolldown bag of their liking

* 1 Gaia t-shirt

And here are the steps and what you have to do to win. Join JeremyAdkins.com by December 1st. On December 1st we will choose 15 members from my website by picking numbers out of a hat. It does not matter whether you are an existing member or a new member everyone has the same chance. When we choose down to fifteen members I will post 6 questions related to my sponsors and the products they carry. For example: Who makes the Habitat? Wavesport 

On December 1st I will post the winning 15 members on the forum on my website so make sure to mark the date. If you are in the top five email me the answers at [email protected]. The first six people to answer the questions wins. The first people to answer all the questions correctly will win the grand prize. The next five will win the five second place prizes. That is not that much work for 125 dollars worth of free stuff. Pretty good deal is you ask me. If anyone has any questions feel free to email me at [email protected].

Hope to see everyone on the river soon,
Jeremy Adkins
www.jeremyadkins.com


----------

